# Please help decipher motor markings for leroy somer.



## magnus_azores (Mar 3, 2014)

i am looking at buying the following motor, but i am not sure what the abbreviations mean.
can you tell me what the following on the name plate means in relation to EV converting.
MOTOR LEROY-SOMER, 16004 ANGOLEME, FRANCE, MACHINE A COURANTE CONTINU, TYPE T19, EXCITATION, SERIE MOTEUR GENERATRICE PROTECTION INDUIT, IP20 SERVICE R.P.M. 2000A2800, PKW1,4/2, CMKG0,7, S2-1H, VOLTES24/36, 71AMP., CLASSE F.

i think PKW must be Peak KW of 2 KW?
71 amps max. x 36 volts = 2556 watts
series wound.

what else?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

2 Kw at 36v and 71 amps. Resulting 2800 rpm and 7 lbs-ft of torque.
S2 = Duty 1 hour
IP rating
Class F

But I'm not sure it's a serie would motor. "Generatrice" mean generator motor and typical generator motor (I think) are Shunt or Compound... others can clarified.

Anyway, it's probably a too small motor for a car. 71 amps for 1H is a little low...


----------



## magnus_azores (Mar 3, 2014)

bummer, i think i need about 15 kw for my samurai.

would over-volting be useful?

not sure about series either. i don't speak french. just my guess. hmmmm?


----------

